
Is Ruby about to enter its Renaissance phase? - stanislavb
https://medium.com/@stanbright/is-ruby-about-to-enter-its-renaissance-phase-ebdd078e22bd
======
ylluminate
YES. But to qualify, it will if Opal (Ruby -> JS Transpiler) and Truffle are
seen for the true and remarkable value that they really are. We are not going
to need Crystal (not to say it's irrelevant, compilation is great and has a
place, but not to replace Ruby) and such projects and will enjoy a blissful
isomorphic platform once folks can really see the value. DHH sadly is too
married to other pure JS projects that make him unable to be objective and to
lend his allegiance to Opal (he could have been years ago, but it’s political
for him now sadly as is evidenced by many various remarks and attitudes), so
we have to probably forge this path ourselves so that the “political” figures
can finally see the real value.

Truffle will be big by itself simply for it’s remarkable speed improvements.
OpenSSL is about done and next is Nokogiri a la Sulong, so we’re about to be
cooking with gas here.

Yet again, going back to Opal, that’s where real magic will happen. For
example, a Vue.rb project would be great where we could use Vue with Ruby on
Rails and be Ruby completely up and down the stack via a simple Opal wrapper
([https://github.com/fazibear/awesome-opal#js-wrappers-
binding...](https://github.com/fazibear/awesome-opal#js-wrappers-bindings)).

~~~
chewbie85
For a Vue.rb like project, you should check out [http://ruby-
hyperloop.io/](http://ruby-hyperloop.io/).

I totally agree that innovation for ruby will happen in the Opal and
isomorpohic space, it's so disapointing that no big ruby figure is embracing
it.

